# Sunshiner in Sydney



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Last time you let a Queenslander in, he stole one of your fish. (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56849)

Kev is far more dangerous. :lol:

I can see the title "Kev catches Kingy." :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Occy/Kev,
No doubt there will a few launching at Longy early Saturday (if you're still around) - forecast looks good, and the fish are on. I will be a late starter at best. Out of town from the 26th to the 3rd. Love to read some reports (and view some photos) from Longy, "Sunshiner style".


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to Sydney Kevin!

I've got the outlaws here from the UK for Christmas, so the liklihood of ditching them for a sesson is slim-to-none  Shame as longy is fishing well right now. I'll subscribe to this topic anyway though and start hatching a plan to get the misses to "suggest" I go fishing 29th or the 30th 

Take 6"-9" sluggos for trawling the surface and 75g-150g jigs for when you find the schools and you should bump into a few kings.

If the bonito finally turn up, can somone catch me a couple and drop them round my house? 

Paul


----------



## FishNfun (Jun 28, 2008)

osculatory I will be very interested, in doing Longie ... Now I have installed a step ladder on the PA to get my fat ass into the drivers seat


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be fishing Longy at least one of those days, hope to see you Kev.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the friendly welcome guys. I'm glad I brought the yak down, and really it was a hassle free trip. Today I've managed to do a recce of all of the northern beaches as far south as Fisherman's Beach (Long Reef) and found that there are plenty of launch spots but that car access and parking is a bit of a hassle. Car parking is better at Fisherman's Beach than in Pittwater, where they charge $3 per hour for anyone who doesn't have a Pittwater resident sticker.

Anyway, looking forward to having a fish with you guys and learning how you do things down here.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

So who's arranging the bikini ladies for the obligatory photo?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry I'm away for that one Kev but I look forward to hearing the reports.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Kev, I'm keen to meet you at Longy on Sat 22/12 if you make an appearance. I want to see how you get bikini ladies to hold up smelly fish without being told $$%%#@@ off!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'll pencil it in. Longy almost always produces good fish for first time visitors.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd love to shake your hand too Kev and pity Keza's not back he could have held your fish in his mankini.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Saturday is not looking too bad. I *think* I have a leave pass too


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pick of the weather is Friday morning, Gary & I will be at the ramp soon after 0500 (stopping for livies first). Hope you can make it Kev et al. Wind swings around southerly from Friday night, & will probably slow the fishing over the weekend (still worth a crack if you can't do Friday).


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

sbd said:


> Pick of the weather is Friday morning, Gary & I will be at the ramp soon after 0500 (stopping for livies first). Hope you can make it Kev et al. Wind swings around southerly from Friday night, & will probably slow the fishing over the weekend (still worth a crack if you can't do Friday).


G'day Dave

Literally, just arrived back from Melbourne. Haven't even been reunited with my yak yet. I'm certainly interested. What do you guys do about parking fees? I note it is $5 per hour from 8:00 am or $8 all day, I think? Do you just stump up or do you have a trick or two up your sleeves. Also, if on VHF would appreciate callsign and channel info (perhaps by PM if sensitive). I'll have my VHF and my callsign is sunshiner.

Not making any absolute promises but am keen.

Kev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

For parking, we unload at the ramp, put the yaks on the beach, then move the cars outside the golf club area (go back out to Anzac Ave, turn right & park near the cul de sac (free all day, until they read this). Walk straight down to the beach from there, it's only 2 mins walk back to the yaks.

We'll be on VHF 73, listening out for you. If you launch by yourself, head out from the ramp heading approx 45 degrees left (to avoid the break on the inner reef to the right which can come out of nowhere). About 600m out, you can straighten up & head directly out. The Wall is about 2km from the ramp, we are likely to be somewhat (600m ish) north of The Wall proper. There are no secrets out there, if you see a cluster of boats we'll likely be amongst them.

Should be a blinder, hope you can make it.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, Dave

I'm all set up and ready to roll. Planning on a 30 minute commute from Avalon to Long Reef launch site and should be there by 0500 (that's gentlemens' hours up at Noosa at this time of year). Thanks very much for the nav info, but hopefully we can launch together. Will be there unless some seriously crap weather comes up or other admin matters interfere.

Kev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

We'll be there Kev, don't panic if we're not there until 0515, exact arrival time dependent on the livies playing ball.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in too. I'll try and add live squid to the livie pool by launching 4am. I have loads of strips and small frozen whole squid to share too.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wish I could join you, but I'm out of town for a couple of days. Be interesting to see where the kings are this time - last time mine were on a 'small' unweighted yakka on the inside mark ( the one Gary called Paul's Wall ).
Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm there in spirit guys.
Looking forward to the report. Good luck.


----------

